# sr20de+t



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i posted pics of my car a while back, but thought i'd post a few new ones 
































this is the seibon hood i just got a few weeks ago








no, it's not a spec, it's an SE  let me know what you guys think, any comments are welcome!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

one of the cleanest sentra's i've seen in a while. nice wheels too.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hey thanks! man this forum isn't the most active, is it? lol


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Your Sentra looks very nice!


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

That is real nice. What lip is that? 

CF is sexy hehehehe


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

it's the syndicate kustomz world challenge lip (i actually have the rear lips too)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

b15chik said:


> hey thanks! man this forum isn't the most active, is it? lol


yeah its really died out. use to be really active. not so much now though.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

not bad......like the tails


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks tim, i get a lot of compliments on the tails, lol


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Still looking oh so nice. What kinda numbers is it putting down these days?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

actually i don't know yet!


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

I like it, you need something to set off the back end like a Carbon fiber trunk. There is a guy on the SR20 Forums that does it if you're interested


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Unreal~Designs said:


> I like it, you need something to set off the back end like a Carbon fiber trunk. There is a guy on the SR20 Forums that does it if you're interested


i was thinking about getting one, but i'm not getting rid of the stock spoiler. i'm worried about leaking, rattling, etc.


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

looks neat, well done


----------



## USDMGA16DE (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, that B15 is sexy....i'm horny.

no seriously though did a very nice job with the rear, looks smooth, as im aware like most of us that nissans tend to have ugly rear ends.

i think i have seen your car on Cardomain like 2 years ago.

sweet.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

ok since its been dug outa the grave... have you run it on a track or dyno-ed it yet?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hahahahahaha. no. 

bad install and i've been paying for it since.


----------



## USDMGA16DE (Apr 3, 2008)

Either way, seriously though, you have a hot ass Sentra, it makes the ricers more dead beat. And thank God there aren't any or very rare Nissan ricers.

I would have to say thats because of Nissans powerful engines, lol, even Nissan ricers are fast.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

well thanks 
i'm hoping to get the car up and running in the next month or so. there's a dyno day at the end of may that i want to make.


----------



## USDMGA16DE (Apr 3, 2008)

b15chik said:


> well thanks
> i'm hoping to get the car up and running in the next month or so. there's a dyno day at the end of may that i want to make.


Good luck, and keep your baby safe, i think you mentioned the setup wasn't done well, thats why im just hoping the engine runs fine without problems.

is it on low boost? how many pounds?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

the engine is fine, has nothing to do with that. just has some wiring issues.
right now just on the potato wg, so it's about 9-10psi (but it's not being driven). i do have an ebc but it's off.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

hows it run with draw thru and open bov?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

it's not running right at all right now due to other issues. so i will get back to you on that one


----------

